# MK3 TT Offroad Concept



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Surprised I can't find the thread talking about this, so I'll create one...

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/beiji ... r-revealed


























Pretty much what we were expecting based on the crossover-concept pre-MK3 launch. An Allroad version of the TT, jacked up suspension. With the 400bhp hybrid quattro thingy.

I really like the MK3 - and I really like my MK1. But I've moved further into the country-side and in my frequent crashes into a pot-hole, or diving into a hedge to get passed oncoming traffic, I often think that an allroad would be a better move for me. The wife is also _really_ eco-nut and wants a nice environmental electronic motor.

Well well, what do we have here. A fancy MK3 TT, with a leccy-hybrid motor, lots of power and hopefully pot-hole resistant suspension (would have to get rid of those 21"ers though).


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's an Audi, and therefore it looks pretty much like any other car Audi currently make. So, if they said it was the new Q5 you'd not think any different, would you? Does it have some similarities with the MK3 TT? Well yes, but then it has similarities with the Q5, Q7, A1, A3, A5 . . . and on and on. It's just adopting the same generic brand cues that have been applied to the TT and which will no doubt appear on every new Audi model to come in the near future.

So is it an 'offroad TT'? No! What an absurd notion. Which is perhaps why it's not been talked about much here.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I get the impression you're not digging it 

I think Autocar or somebody suggested it'd probably be released as a Q4 - which is kinda what I was expecting. Honestly, the name doesn't really matter does it? It's an Audi, and it's an allroad (off-road, I agree is a little silly).

The hybrid-power train and the 400bhp total output are the things that I find interesting about this.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

I can already picture moms dropping their kids in this. :wink:


----------



## David L (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

You have a sports car. A low, small unpractical car that is not cheap. Why do you spend more money in a car like that? Because it makes you feel special, its fun to drive, it makes a ride an occasion. And then one day you see that car that cost you so much in the form of a SUV. Same tail lights, same head lights, same dash. What a throw off. Not even Porsche does that, every car has his own design elements, even if they resemble each other.
You want to make the TT, your design icon, a cost cut alternative for your brand, what do you do? You make an SUV out of it.
What a disappointment if this car goes to production looking like this...


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark Davies said:


> It's an Audi, and therefore it looks pretty much like any other car Audi currently make. So, if they said it was the new Q5 you'd not think any different, would you? Does it have some similarities with the MK3 TT? Well yes, but then it has similarities with the Q5, Q7, A1, A3, A5 . . . and on and on. It's just adopting the same generic brand cues that have been applied to the TT and which will no doubt appear on every new Audi model to come in the near future.
> 
> So is it an 'offroad TT'? No! What an absurd notion. Which is perhaps why it's not been talked about much here.


Well said Mark... :wink:


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

VerTTigo said:


> You have a sports car. A low, small unpractical car that is not cheap. Why do you spend more money in a car like that? Because it makes you feel special, its fun to drive, it makes a ride an occasion. And then one day you see that car that cost you so much in the form of a SUV. Same tail lights, same head lights, same dash. What a throw off. Not even Porsche does that, every car has his own design elements, even if they resemble each other.
> You want to make the TT, your design icon, a cost cut alternative for your brand, what do you do? You make an SUV out of it.
> What a disappointment if this car goes to production looking like this...


+1


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pmsl


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

datamonkey said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> > You have a sports car. A low, small unpractical car that is not cheap. Why do you spend more money in a car like that? Because it makes you feel special, its fun to drive, it makes a ride an occasion. And then one day you see that car that cost you so much in the form of a SUV. Same tail lights, same head lights, same dash. What a throw off. Not even Porsche does that, every car has his own design elements, even if they resemble each other.
> ...


+2


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Ghastly


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

no no no!


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Too much grill! Looks ok from the rear and side but not the front.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lord help us all, we will soon be classed as driving small versions of an SUV!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Why didn't they just create a 400 bhp hybrid TT. Seems a natural progression following in the footsteps of say tge new Maclaren and Porsche.
Just a thought, maybe they will once the tech is cheaper to mainstream.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

They really have lost the plot with is thing.


----------



## Pingo (Oct 30, 2013)

TT offroad = TT plus plastic.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

What a joke! Let's hope it just stays a concept and is (very) soon forgotten...


----------

